# Dropped my brand new torque wrench



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

sucks..


it fell like 1.5 feet, just made a little scratch. should i be worried about the accuracy?

thanks
jj


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I wouldnt worry to much, they are made pretty sturdy. I know ive dropped mine a few times. Checked it with a friends wrench, and still accurate.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

mark 1 ft from the socket, put the little nub in a vice horizontally and hang a known weight from the 1ft mark, you can calibrate the wrench that way.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i have to agree... for most auto applications, it should be ok. usually torque wrenches that are dropped are inaccurate towards the extremes of the torque wrench, for example its minimum and maximum capabilities.


----------



## rmmix (Jan 9, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> i have to agree... for most auto applications, it should be ok. usually torque wrenches that are dropped are inaccurate towards the extremes of the torque wrench, for example its minimum and maximum capabilities.


If you are worried about calibration. then send it out to get check. I know snap on will do it for a fee and depending on your needs ie paperwork pre check and psot check the fee will vary. 

If you know someone in a major airline (mech). they may be able to check it for you if the calibrate in house.

I wouldnt worry too much. I wouldnt keep dropping it. In the airline business. You drop it you get it checked.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

rmmix said:


> In the airline business. You drop it you get it checked.


roger that. ive been in the aviation business for 11 years now. we drop something, we have to send it in. pretty simple. autos are a little more forgiving.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> roger that. ive been in the aviation business for 11 years now. we drop something, we have to send it in. pretty simple. autos are a little more forgiving.


yep, cuz if a engine fails in the car you dont have the whole plunging to your death factor going :thumbup:


----------

